# Depression



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

<span style="color:#ff00ff">Sophie is 2 years, has always been a lap loving girl. Every morning she would share her dad's lap with Abbie and in the evening after supper, she could be found pawing her way up there to share the evening news with dad and sis. The last several weeks, she has be kind of anti social, going to the bedroom when she usually is in someone's lap. She just kind of mopes around the house, we have to pick her up and physcially keep her with us. She still plays with Abbie like usual,nothing different there, it just her attitude. It is just not like her to go in a dark room all by herself. I know that this board is a wealth of knowledge and if there is anyone here that has has this same experiece, please let me know how you handled it. I saw this little article about sards and some of the symptoms but I don't think that is it, vision seems fine, when I call her she looks right at me. Thanks in advance.

</span>


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Well 
Yes, dogs can get depressed.
Ask yourself - what has changed? is something different in her routine?
When was her last vet appointment - she may be sick, is she eating normally, how does her bowel movements look? etc. etc. has something changed with her food.
Is it hotter then normal in your area? She may just not like the heat? and snuggling can make you hot.
I'm paranoid and when something is off - we are off to the vet. - hence my first name knowledge of everyone at the vets office. thought my vet assured me there were people worse then me.

I hope Sophie gets back to her old self soon.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes I believe that dogs do get depressed but it is usually for a big reason, either an emotional trauma, a big change, or an illness. She needs to go to the vet asap for a checkup. Keep us posted


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I agree. Take her to a vet asap. Please keep us posted and I hope they can figure out what's going on with little Sophie.


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Sophies mom,

My gizzy had sards and I posted about it on here today. I would say take her to the vet. One of the symptoms that gizzy had was he stopped doing alot of normal things. Now does this mean sards no. Gizzy had kidney issues that usually go hand and hand with sards in the beginning some dogs in time the blindness remains but the kidney issues get better. And it could also just be depression, Like a big change as Nikkis mom said. Trauma too and certainly illness. We did not notice any change in Gizzy's vision until the night before he was actually blind. But hind sight.... he stopped jumping up on my hubbys lap. We thought it was because he was getting lazy but now I would say his sight was going. He also would grunt when I picked him up and he had gotten fat which i attributed to the laziness. It was hotter the heck here and he wasnt out in the yard trying to chase the squirrels with the terrier. I think his kidneys were sore so when I picked him up it may have been irritated. But to be on the safe side get a check up. SARDS is pretty rare from what I have been told. Best of luck I hope she bounces back to her ole self soon. Im sure its something simple.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know Muffy grieved after his sister died, he went into a depression, when we brought Matilda to our rv, he wasn't sure what to think of her, but after a couple weeks we noticed Muff was back to his precious self, now Matilda is experiencing it, she wouldn't eat for 4 days and has to be next to us all the time. I know she misses her brother


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I know Muffy grieved after his sister died, he went into a depression, when we brought Matilda to our rv, he wasn't sure what to think of her, but after a couple weeks we noticed Muff was back to his precious self, now Matilda is experiencing it, she wouldn't eat for 4 days and has to be next to us all the time. I know she misses her brother[/B]



Awwwwwwwwwww Matilda :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Dogs can definitely experience depression. I remember my first maltese, Bijou went thru this. When I was away at college he had major depression...lack of appetite, mopy, etc. My mother would give him extra TLC and eventually he adjusted. I think it depends on the situation though like others stated...has something happened? changed? I would definitely consult your vet to be on the safe side.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for all your kind words, I had a patient in this morning who is a vet and she told me the same thing. Several months ago my hubby put out som fertiziler and she got on it. She almost immediately started pacing, like she was in pain, in our lap, off our lap, that kind of thing. At night, she wouldn't sleep. We took her to the vet, had test ran, all the blood work came back fine. We did call the emergency vet and they told us to give her milk and that would counter act the fertilizer that "maybe" she had licked on her feet or whatever. The last visit to the vet she told my hubby that her knees could be giving her trouble as she does have some patella problems. My husband was going to take her to the vet school but then she got all better and the vet school was put on the back burner. I will talk with him tonight and see if he wants to take her there first or go back to the vet. She was having a little diaraha yesterday. :ThankYou: :ThankYou: The members on this board are the BEST....


----------

